# 2010 Canadian FCA Indoor Nationals Photo's



## russ (Jul 29, 2002)

Enjoy

http://s743.photobucket.com/albums/xx76/russ_hillis/2010 Silver Scent Canadian Indoor 3D Nationals/


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

Great pictures Russ!

I didn't know APA made a recurve though...


----------



## Blackhawk02 (Jan 12, 2009)

I heard a story about that guy. The story goes that he had a friend make him the limb pockets to attach to his APA riser and added the recurve limbs.

No matter how he did it. It looks cool :shade:


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

Blackhawk02 said:


> I heard a story about that guy. The story goes that he had a friend make him the limb pockets to attach to his APA riser and added the recurve limbs.
> 
> No matter how he did it. It looks cool :shade:


that's how he did it.


----------



## travski (Feb 26, 2007)

Blackhawk02 said:


> I heard a story about that guy. The story goes that he had a friend make him the limb pockets to attach to his APA riser and added the recurve limbs.
> 
> No matter how he did it. It looks cool :shade:


I resemble that..............lol

Bow shoots extremely well

Awesome pictures Russ


----------

